

DeviantArt Muro - iamelgringo
http://muro.deviantart.com/#

======
pbhjpbhj
Really bad title: new online drawing application from devianART.

This sort of demo was shown before on here as part of HTML5 demos - but I
don't think they claim to work with WACOM as this one claims to (via plugin).

Really awesome.

It's freemium, you can pay for extra brushes.

~~~
abstractwater
Hmm - strange, this was submitted a while ago with an identical (minus the
ending #) URL: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1595614>

~~~
alexyim
Surprisingly, the other one only has 2 points. This is another example showing
how heavily other factors weigh in getting upvoted, as opposed to just purely
the content of the website.

------
MrNibbles
This is based on Harmony by MrDoob. Example:
<http://mrdoob.com/projects/harmony/> Fork on Github:
<http://github.com/mrdoob/harmony>

Its a great bit of work, the brush engine is simple to pick up too.

I really wish deviantART would fork the github repo, its not a drastic
departure from the current source. i'd love to see how the WACOM integration
works!

I wonder how many people have paid for the extras in the DA version.

~~~
akirk
What brings you to the conclusion that it's based on his work? In the source
it says "© 2000-2010 deviantART, Inc. All rights reserved."

I also did pressure sensitive drawing for Colorillo:
[http://colorillo.com/blog/2010/07/pressure-sensitive-
drawing...](http://colorillo.com/blog/2010/07/pressure-sensitive-drawing/)

What would you like to know about it?

~~~
MrNibbles
Stranger things have happened with the harmony source:
<http://mrdoob.com/blog/post/696>

As for the WACOM integration, the docs here seem reasonably explanatory:
<http://www.wacomeng.com/web/release_notes.htm> \- thanks for the offer
however :)

Just had a play with Colorillo, looks great!

------
chuhnk
Are there competitors to deviantart? Because I have seen them reign supreme
for many years now and cant recall anyone being as successful in this market.

~~~
epochwolf
There are competitors. I know of three. I don't know that I would call them
successful though.

<http://www.paperdemon.com/>

<http://sheezyart.com/>

<http://storm-artists.net/>

Disclaimer: I was a moderator at storm-artists.net for a little while.

~~~
KevBurnsJr
That's a no.

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/deviantart.com+sheezyart.co...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/deviantart.com+sheezyart.com+storm-
artists.net/)

------
stewars
Can confirm it works great with a Wacom tablet. Pressure and erasing works.
Info on using the Wacom plugin is here:
<http://www.wacomeng.com/web/release_notes.htm>

~~~
MrNibbles
who would have thought it would be so easy!

------
belehe
Similiar stuff and one of my favorites for killing time <http://bomomo.com>

~~~
ja27
Or I like Flame (but it's Java):
<http://www.escapemotions.com/experiments/flame>

------
extension
Seems to work on the iPad, except I can't figure out how to use the three sets
of four buttons on the bottom right.

~~~
MC27
You need to earn points for access to those features - i.e. be a part of the
Deviant Art community. Kind of a clever idea.

------
Sizlak
Works with iPad. A little lag here and there, but much better than any other
canvas drawing app I've seen so far.

------
shasta
Does anyone actually use these web based drawing tools?

~~~
bradendouglass
This is the exact question that I raise whenever I find a new one (and there
seems to be many). Lots of people use Aviary but that is more a Photoshop
sudo-replacement over a true "drawing app."

It would be great if someone did some deep traffic analysis on all of these.

------
KevBurnsJr
DeviantArt has been awesome for a long time.

If anyone can pull off selling brushes as digital goods its them.

------
JoeAltmaier
Nothing draws for me. Win7 64 IE8. Sigh.

~~~
melling
IE9 beta ships in 2 weeks. Microsoft is finally going to get it right.

------
slime
This is fantastic. Thanks for the link.

------
CamperBob
I'm unclear on how to save images with this. I'd think that anyone with a DA
account would receive (and/or be able to buy) some file storage space and save
their work to it for recall later, or on another machine. Instead, all I see
is an Image->Export option. Am I missing something obvious, or is DA?

~~~
baq
export image, right-click, save as, send to your gmail?

~~~
CamperBob
Yeah, that's lame. It should be more like "Image->Save", enter a name (and
optional additional tags), and hit "OK."

How am I supposed to continue working on the image later, or on a different PC
or tablet, if the only way I can save it is by sending it to GMail?

